# Shimano Technium Heavy Feeder Rute Hilfe!



## Gohann (3. Dezember 2012)

Hallo  liebe Mitstreiter, bin in Not! Ich habe im Juli meine geliebte Feederrute Shimano Technium Feeder Heavy, Länge 12 Fuß ( So die Bezeichnung auf dem Blank) geschrottet. Und zwar das Handteil! Ich habe die Rute über mindestens 10 Jahre gefischt. Daher ist sie mir auch so ans Herz gewachsen. Es handelt sich um ein Modell aus der ersten Serie mit Überschub Verbindung!

Ich hatte hier im Board schon eine Anfrage unter "Gesuche" gestartet. Leider bis heute ohne Erfolg! Ich habe auch meinen Tackle Dealer bemüht. Leider ohne Erfolg! Daher mein Versuch heute! Falls mir jemand mit einem Handteil oder ähnlichem helfen kann, bitte ich um PN!

Danke im Voraus! Gohann#h


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Shimano Technium Heavy Feeder Rute Hilfe!*

Schick mir bitte mal die Herstellernummer per PN und poste sie hier, ich kann bei uns mal nachsehen und die User können dir vllt. auch besser helfen.


----------



## Gohann (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Shimano Technium Heavy Feeder Rute Hilfe!*

Wo kann ich die Nummer ablesen? Habe die Rute auch noch bei meinem lokalen Händler stehen. Ich werde auch vor Donnerstag nicht an die Rute kommen. weil er Mittwochs Ruhetag hat. Werde mich dann sofort melden.

Ich stelle dann auch ein paar Fotos hier ein.

Jedenfalls schon mal Vielen Dank:m für dein Bemühen.

Gruß Gohann#h


----------



## m-spec (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Shimano Technium Heavy Feeder Rute Hilfe!*

Ruf mal bei Angelsport Haake in Lathen an. Der hat mitunter noch alte Ruten von Shimano.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Shimano Technium Heavy Feeder Rute Hilfe!*

Die Nummer steht bei Shimano normalerweise auf jedem Rutenteil, mind. aber auf dem Handteil.


----------



## Gohann (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Shimano Technium Heavy Feeder Rute Hilfe!*

Ich habe die Rute heute abgeholt. Mein Gerätehändler bestätigte mir, das Shimano seit ca. 6 Jahren alle Rutenteile nummeriert. Meine ist nach unser beider Erkenntniss aber locker 15 Jahre alt. Sie stammt aus der ersten Technium Serie und ist nicht nummeriert. Ich habe sie damals zusammen mit einer Aerocast Rolle gekauft, die damals auch neu auf dem Markt war. Ich hänge mal ein paar Bilder an. Wer noch solch ein Teil rumstehen hat, bitte melden!

Gruß Gohann#h


----------



## Tricast (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Shimano Technium Heavy Feeder Rute Hilfe!*

Wenn Dein Herz daran hängt und Du keinen Ersatz bekommst würde ich mal beim POLE DOC anrufen ob der Dir helfen kann.

Gruß aus Bremen
Heinz


----------



## Gohann (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Shimano Technium Heavy Feeder Rute Hilfe!*

Hallo Heinz, vielen Dank für den Tip! Habe schon eine Mail geschrieben. Ist auch noch bei mir in der Nähe, ca. 15 km. Da kann man sich da Porto auch noch sparen. Wäre froh, wenn die mir helfen können.

Gruß Gohann#h


----------



## Lil Torres (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Shimano Technium Heavy Feeder Rute Hilfe!*

hi,

jetzt bin ich aber baff... |bigeyes:q

da lebt man seit 23 jahren in langerwehe und erfährt erst jetzt, auch noch über's forum, das es einen rutendoktor in meinem heimatdorf gibt!!

sachen gibt's... |rolleyes


----------



## Tricast (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Shimano Technium Heavy Feeder Rute Hilfe!*

Auf der Stippermesse kann man sowas kennenlernen. 

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Gohann (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Shimano Technium Heavy Feeder Rute Hilfe!*

So, neuester Stand! Habe sofort Rückantwort erhalten, mit der Bitte um einige Fotos und meiner Telefonnummer. Zwei Tage später der Anruf. Leiser kann der Defekt nicht mehr behoben werden, da die Splitterung doch erheblich ist. Schade! Trotzdem nochmals Danke für den Tipp.

Jezt bin ich wieder am Ausgangspunkt. Wer von euch was wissen sollte kann sich hier wieder melden.

Gruß Gohann


----------



## Babarczi Lajos (6. Januar 2021)

Hallo Gohan, was passiert mit der Rute? Könnte es repariert werden?


----------



## Babarczi Lajos (6. Januar 2021)

Sorry, ich wollte Gohann schreiben...


----------



## Hecht100+ (6. Januar 2021)

Babarczi Lajos schrieb:


> Sorry, ich wollte Gohann schreiben...


Wenn du den User Gohann direkt anschreiben möchtest must du seinem Namen ein @ voranstellen. Und evtl. auch auf das Datum des Letzten Berichtes schauen, der war bei diesem Thread im Jahre 2012.


----------



## Babarczi Lajos (6. Januar 2021)

Ich habe nur die Name korrigiert, erstmal habe ich nur mit einen N geschrieben. Wenn ihr ihm informieren könnt, dann bitte machen. Ich habe bei mir genau so von ein Rute liegen!  

DANKE 
Lajos


----------



## Minimax (6. Januar 2021)




----------



## Gohann (27. Februar 2021)

Bin seit längerer Zeit mal wieder hier aktiv und habe gerade den Beitrag gefunden. Zu Info. Den Rutendoktor habe ich auch konsoltiert. Der konnte  mir damals nicht helfen. Habe für entsprechenden Ersatz gesorgt. Hand- und Mittelteil sowie das Transportrohr habe ich noch im Keller stehen. Das Spitzenteil ist vermisst und die Spitzen wurden zur Finazierung einer neuen Rute verkauft!

Gruß Gohann


----------

